# Trading Cards



## viacin (Nov 5, 2008)

I recently ran across some gold trading cards. Does anyone know if they are solid, plated, or filled? They are stamped "23K".

A few, but not all, say "graded gem-mint 10 by WCG" Could someone explain that one as well. Would that be 1/10 plated?


----------



## usaman65 (Nov 5, 2008)

"gem mint 10" is the grade of the card. Mostly, in the trading card world, they are a bunch of scams. I dought they have any scrap value.

kev


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 7, 2008)

I have also seen Pokemon cards which are labled to be 24k gold.

I wonder what happens when I test one..

hmmm,


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 7, 2008)

They are probably just a super thin layer of gold leaf that
will add up to next to nothing.
The ones that may be worth checking into are the Donruss
ones that are labeled to contain one gram of silver,gold, or
platinum. Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Aug 12, 2011)

Has anyone ever refined any of these Donruss Preferred Precious Metal cards?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Terrell-Davis-1997-Donruss-Precious-Metal-999-Platinum-/360199688920?pt=US_Football&hash=item53dd9312d8

I got a platinum John Vanbiesbrouck card that I bought for a little under spot price a while back.
It should be worth more as a card as they only made 100 of each metal (Platinum Gold Silver).

I am just curious if a gram can be recovered from each of these cards.

Jim


----------



## qst42know (Aug 12, 2011)

> Preferred Precious Metals:Randomly inserted in packs, this 15 card set was a partial parallel version of the base set. The cards were printed on card stock consisting of 1 gram of real gold or platinum.. Only 100 of each card was produced.



All issued cards carry the series name but only 100 contain the metal. The odds are slim you will find a real one, and that may have a higher value to a card nut.


----------



## philddreamer (Aug 14, 2011)

How about the Golden Replicas of U.S. Stamps by Doris M. Tignor.
..."a gleaming surface of 22kt gold".

I have 170 such stamps.


----------



## qst42know (Aug 14, 2011)

What is real gold leaf .07 cents a sq. in.?


----------

